# Nice Uk university towns near sea/countryside



## Hellsbells (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok, i know this is kind of vague but i need some help...

I want to move out of London and am currently looking at admin related jobs in universities & colleges, as this is where all my experience lies. I'm not really a city person and ideally would like to live somewhere alot quieter than london (although not completely dead!), and somewhere that is by or near the countryside and/or sea. 

Anyone got any ideas? 
I mean, i can easily bring up a list of universities on google, but it would be great if anyone could offer some first hand advice & recommendations. 
At the moment, i'm kind of clueless!


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2009)

hull


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

Brighton. 2x Uni + near the sea AND the countryside


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Brighton. 2x Uni + near the sea AND the countryside



Can say exactly the same about Lancaster


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Aberystwyth and Bangor.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2009)

PursuedByBears said:


> Can say exactly the same about Lancaster



Go on then


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 13, 2009)

Bournemouth or Exeter?


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Cambridge is a lovely town.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 13, 2009)

PursuedByBears said:


> Can say exactly the same about Lancaster



yeah i went to uni there so lived there for 3 years. I loved lancaster but i can't handle the months of endless rain and greyness. Plus it's a bit far away and jobs are hard to find up there.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

Swansea


----------



## Griff (Jul 13, 2009)

Well if it's countryside you want, try looking at jobs in Cambridge. I work just outside of Cambridge (South) and live near Saffron Walden which is a lovely place to live and surrounded by countryside. 

Dunno about the sea though.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 13, 2009)

Swansea - and even better if you live in the Mumbles.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 13, 2009)

bristol/bath

4 unis between them


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2009)

bristol or uwe


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2009)

Griff said:


> Well if it's countryside you want, try looking at jobs in Cambridge. I work just outside of Cambridge (South) and live near Saffron Walden which is a lovely place to live and surrounded by countryside.
> 
> Dunno about the sea though.



It's a sort of huge saltwater thingy surrounding the country.

Not particularly near Cambridge though, which is probably why you don't know about it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Swansea - and even better if you live in the Mumbles.



yep!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 13, 2009)

Norwich - the uni has creative writing & art IIRC, which should mean there's plenty of cultural stuff going on the city.

Near the sea (Great Yarmouth style or desolate style whichever you prefer) & the broads.

And its definitely not a metropolis .


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Swansea - and even better if you live in the Mumbles.



That whole area is beautiful. Access to all the Gower beaches and countryside. Just stunning. It's exactly where I'd choose given half the chance.

(hmm, now, how to encourage Mr Paw to look for lecturer jobs at Swansea? )


----------



## Griff (Jul 13, 2009)

prunus said:


> It's a sort of huge saltwater thingy surrounding the country.
> 
> Not particularly near Cambridge though, which is probably why you don't know about it.



Ahhh! I see, now I know what you mean.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 13, 2009)

liverpool

bangor


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> That whole area is beautiful. Access to all the Gower beaches and countryside. Just stunning. It's exactly where I'd choose given half the chance.
> 
> (hmm, now, how to encourage Mr Paw to look for lecturer jobs at Swansea? )



Good call! That is where my dad is from. Beautiful beautiful beautiful. 

If all else fails, try Wales.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 13, 2009)

Another vote for Wales.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Good call! That is where my dad is from. Beautiful beautiful beautiful.
> 
> If all else fails, try Wales.



We used to go there every summer on holiday when I was a kid. I still have my "The Bumbles from Mumbles" book 

I have a soft spot for Oxwich.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> We used to go there every summer on holiday when I was a kid. I still have my "The Bumbles from Mumbles" book
> 
> I have a soft spot for Oxwich.



Incidentally, have you ever read any Dylan Thomas?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Incidentally, have you ever read any Dylan Thomas?



When I lived in Swansea in the mid 80s, every old bloke* I spoke to in pubs, said that they knew Dylan Thomas and that he owed them money for drinks! Good luck on collecting the dosh fellahs

I also lived for a year in Cwmdonkin Terrace, around the corner from where he was born...





*slight exaggeration


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Incidentally, have you ever read any Dylan Thomas?



Nope.


----------



## feyr (Jul 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Swansea





100% masahiko said:


> Swansea - and even better if you live in the Mumbles.





Vintage Paw said:


> That whole area is beautiful. Access to all the Gower beaches and countryside. Just stunning. It's exactly where I'd choose given half the chance.
> 
> (hmm, now, how to encourage Mr Paw to look for lecturer jobs at Swansea? )





Vintage Paw said:


> We used to go there every summer on holiday when I was a kid. I still have my "The Bumbles from Mumbles" book
> 
> I have a soft spot for Oxwich.



another vote for Swansea here! although i have never lived in the mumbles, and doubt i could afford it!  even living somewhere closer to the centre like brynmill or sketty, you get the benefit of lovely beaches, close enough to walk down to the mumbles or into town, good transport links with cardiff , reading and london, a diverse range of people , and of course the lovely south wales accent *melts*


----------



## feyr (Jul 13, 2009)

damm this thread and all its swansea love i now really really want an ice cream from joes


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

I haven't been to the Gower since I was 14


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

I lived in Newton for a year, a short walk to Caswell Bay and Langland Bay, and convenient for the University and the Gower coastline


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

I also have a soft spot for Caswell.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

feyr said:


> damm this thread and all its swansea love i now really really want an ice cream from joes



Innit.



Want. to. be. in. Wales. RIGHT. NOW.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I also have a soft spot for Caswell.



so do I, I used to go running from my house, down to Caswell, then along the cliffs to Langland, then back up to my house, up a steep hill...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nope.



You should! He will make you love South Wales even more than you already do.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 13, 2009)

Shit, after feeling petrified all weekend at the thought of starting somewhere new all by myself after 10 years of living in London, i'm getting all over excited now  
It's sounds almost perfect. 

Any idea what the cost of living is like there? 
And what the job market is like....?


----------



## Griff (Jul 13, 2009)

I've never been to Wales. 

 or a


----------



## feyr (Jul 13, 2009)

nothing worse than being in a stuffy lecture room, looking out the window to the beautiful view of the beach though 


another plus for Swansea is that it is only an hours drive away from Sennybridge, the venue for the Welsh Recorder players society meetings  

http://www.valleymusica.eclipse.co.uk/srpwales/srpwales-index.html


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Griff said:


> I've never been to Wales.
> 
> or a



Definite 

I feel  for you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

feyr said:


> nothing worse than being in a stuffy lecture room, looking out the window to the beautiful view of the beach though
> 
> 
> another plus for Swansea is that it is only an hours drive away from Sennybridge, the venue for the Welsh Recorder players society meetings
> ...



ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh feyr. Or I might jump out of my window and walk there.


----------



## Giles (Jul 13, 2009)

Canterbury.

Unis:

University of Kent
Canterbury Christ Church University
University of Creative Arts (formerly Kent Institute of Art & Design)

Six miles from the coast - nearest seaside village/town is Whitstable, then a little further to other seaside resorts like Margate, Broadstairs, and then Dover, Ramsgate etc.

Canterbury is a lovely town - the cathedral, lots of old buildings, river Stour, old city walls etc. Surrounded by loads of nice little villages with good pubs.

And not too far from London should you wish to visit friends etc. And it doesn't rain all the time, like in Wales ;-)

Giles..


----------



## feyr (Jul 13, 2009)

hehehe  me too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

Has Caswell Bay still got that weird bit that fills up with sea before the rest of it?

Oxwich Bay has got that little river that runs down from the hills through the sand and to the sea. Usually full of little white crabs, iirc. And a weird naked man who comes down from the hills to wash in it  Oxwich has the best church in the woods too. And cracking rock pools. And if you're quick you can walk across to the next bay (Three Cliffs?) when it's low tide. Then get cut off and die. Same with Caswell, in t'other direction.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

Ah, and walking on Cefn Bryn is ace: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cefn_Bryn

Just watch out for adders.


----------



## marshall (Jul 13, 2009)

Norwich, UEA.

We’ve got the uni, city college and one of the best art schools in the country, so there’s masses for yoot, the city itself is the nicest/friendliest in the UK bar none, countryside and beaches a matter of minutes away (giving Gt Yarmouth a wide berth!)…particularly recommend it if you’ve got children. 

My other half has worked in admin at the uni for the last 5 or 6 years and has no complaints, just loads of friends. We’re both Londoners, but feel we struck oil when we struck oil when we moved here.


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2009)

Aberystwyth is lovely but fairly isolated and it's not so easy to nip off elsewhere for a bit. The coast is amazing around that way. Never been to swansea but want to now!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, who the fuck knew Bonnie Tyler lives in Mumbles?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Wow, who the fuck knew Bonnie Tyler lives in Mumbles?



I did!

I used to go to her club in the city centre , can't remember what it was called, may have been called Martha's Vineyard?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

That is officially


----------



## marshall (Jul 13, 2009)

Blimey, why so many votes for Welsh unis? Reading that nial griffiths book, grits, put me off big time. 

Although the countryside did sound nice.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

marshall said:


> Blimey, why so many votes for Welsh unis? Reading that nial griffiths book, grits, put me off big time.
> 
> Although the countryside did sound nice.



I wouldn't recommend living in the city centre at Swansea, if it's the same as it was in the 80s, bit of a war zone in the evening at weekends, with valley boys heading in to drink and fight


----------



## nadia (Jul 13, 2009)

However uni recruitment is taking a real hammering at the moment


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

nadia said:


> However uni recruitment is taking a real hammering at the moment



Depends where you go.

Keele's looking for a new VC


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

nadia said:


> However uni recruitment is taking a real hammering at the moment



a mate of mine who is a lecturer, is having to re-apply for his own job, as they are swingeing cuts at his uni


----------



## Looby (Jul 13, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Bournemouth or Exeter?



Both nice but I would choose Brighton over both.


----------



## marshall (Jul 13, 2009)

nadia said:


> However uni recruitment is taking a real hammering at the moment




Not at the University of Easy Access in Norwich…appear to be quite a few on their intranet at mo'.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jul 13, 2009)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Norwich - the uni has creative writing & art IIRC, which should mean there's plenty of cultural stuff going on the city.
> 
> Near the sea (Great Yarmouth style or desolate style whichever you prefer) & the broads.
> 
> And its definitely not a metropolis .



^ This.

(although the cultural bit might be a bit limited at times - it's a bit less than 2 hrs to London on the train)


----------



## marshall (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, Norwich wins hands down.


----------



## toggle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Ok, i know this is kind of vague but i need some help...
> 
> I want to move out of London and am currently looking at admin related jobs in universities & colleges, as this is where all my experience lies. I'm not really a city person and ideally would like to live somewhere alot quieter than london (although not completely dead!), and somewhere that is by or near the countryside and/or sea.
> 
> ...



falmouth?


----------



## madzone (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't listen to Toggle, Cornwall's shut


----------



## toggle (Jul 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Don't listen to Toggle, Cornwall's shut



it's underwater atm.

guess who tried to go to sithians today...


----------



## madzone (Jul 13, 2009)

toggle said:


> it's underwater atm.
> 
> guess who tried to go to sithians today...


 Ooops  

We were thinking about it but the weather was just too fierce.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> When I lived in Swansea in the mid 80s, every old bloke* I spoke to in pubs, said that they knew Dylan Thomas and that he owed them money for drinks! Good luck on collecting the dosh fellahs
> 
> *I also lived for a year in Cwmdonkin Terrace*, around the corner from where he was born...
> 
> *slight exaggeration


I might move to Swansea just so that I can say I live on Cwmdonkin Terrace.  That's quite possibly the best address ever.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 13, 2009)

I loved living in Brighton.  And it's only an hour or so away from London.

And an ex of mine lived in Cardiff and then Merthyr Tydfill, so I spent a fair amount of time in and around Cardiff and absolutely loved it.  I'd definitely recommend living in Cardiff.  Plus the Welsh accents are so sexy.  

And a friend of mine did his MSc in Aberyswyth.  I've never been, so can't personally vouch for it, but he loved it, had a brilliant time, it's quite a close knit community by all accounts.

What about Edinburgh or Glasgow?


----------



## Cid (Jul 13, 2009)

Pretty Buildings: Bath and Cambridge

Lively town: Brighton, Bristol

Good countryside: Bristol, Bath

Good beach: Brighton

Oh, Sheffield has awesome countryside too of course... Don't know much of Welsh unis, know someone who went to Aber and wasn't impressed by what he said. Unis listed above are obviously all very good for many subjects so are probably going to have better employment prospects than others.


----------



## toggle (Jul 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Ooops
> 
> We were thinking about it but the weather was just too fierce.



and i came home with 2 fleeces and a pair of baby crocs


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I might move to Swansea just so that I can say I live on Cwmdonkin Terrace.  That's quite possibly the best address ever.



it has an excellent view, it up a steep hill above the uplands area, and looks out over the bay


----------



## elbows (Jul 13, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah i went to uni there so lived there for 3 years. I loved lancaster but i can't handle the months of endless rain and greyness. Plus it's a bit far away and jobs are hard to find up there.



Yes and the seaside there isnt exactly awesome, and the nuclear power station  isnt a joy to behold.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2009)

Norwich and Exeter are both great little cities, in very pleasant countryside, near the coast, and with excellent universities.

Sheffield is a city I've a lot of affection for, it's not far out of the Peak District, and the both universities are good.

Durham is a beautiful little place, close to lovely countryside and Newcastle, and obviously the university is great.  I'm not sure I'd actually want to live there though.  It's too small and too dominated by the university.

York might be worth a look - superb university, historic and beautiful city.  I've heard mixed reports about it as a place to live, though.

Predictably I'm going to finish by plugging Hull.    The university is very good and the city far better than its reputation suggests.  I'd gladly move back.  Its immediate surroundings are a bit flat and uninspiring - aside from the Humber - but it's a short drive or bus ride up onto the Yorkshire Wolds, which are lovely.


----------



## llion (Jul 13, 2009)

Aberystwyth definitely! About 50 pubs within one square mile, loads of history, friendly


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> so do I, I used to go running from my house, down to Caswell, then along the cliffs to Langland, then back up to my house, up a steep hill...



I grew up very close to there 

Another swansea vote here obviously.


----------



## sned (Jul 13, 2009)

I spent 2 years - one of which at uni - in Portsmouth so it gets my vote.

Granted, its got its pretty grim areas but Old Portsmouth and Southsea are pretty nice, especially the former.
Southsea common is amazing.

Not too far from the countryside too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Keele.


----------



## sned (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, Portsmouth has the 'excellent' Spinnaker Tower - the tallest publically accessible building outside of London.. or it was.
... and the isle of wight!

I'm shocked and appalled that Pompey wasn't mentioned earlier!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2009)

University of Cumbria has a campus in Ambleside. Can't really get more countrysidy than that.... Mind you it is alway's so rainy grey and depressing in the north so that's out... *sigh*






_A rare glimpse of sunshine in the frozen north_


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Aberdeen.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Aberdeen.



That's in the Arctic Circle mate...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2009)

Actually, sarcasm aside, there is a uni in Inverness - I never knew that... http://www.uhi.ac.uk/home


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Keele.



I was refraining from saying Keele because you need a car, strong biking legs or plenty of money and patience for buses to get to the proper countryside, but the campus does have a lovely feel to it. It's proper lovely with all the trees, pretty chilled out etc. It's not smack bang in the middle of a town or city, but near the little village of Keele, and a short bus ride from the market town of Newcastle-under-Lyme. If you are willing to get on yer bike etc then you're near the Peak District, the surrounding Staffordshire/Shropshire/Cheshire countryside, and you can go to Wales for a day trip if you've got a car or a mate with one. You could manage Llandudno on the train but I imagine it'd be a ball ache to do it in a day.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was refraining from saying Keele because you need a car, strong biking legs or plenty of money and patience for buses to get to the proper countryside, but the campus does have a lovely feel to it. It's proper lovely with all the trees, pretty chilled out etc. It's not smack bang in the middle of a town or city, but near the little village of Keele, and a short bus ride from the market town of Newcastle-under-Lyme. If you are willing to get on yer bike etc then you're near the Peak District, the surrounding Staffordshire/Shropshire/Cheshire countryside, and you can go to Wales for a day trip if you've got a car or a mate with one. You could manage Llandudno on the train but I imagine it'd be a ball ache to do it in a day.



Llandudno is definitely do-able.

I know this because I did it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Llandudno is definitely do-able.
> 
> I know this because I did it.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 13, 2009)

St Andrews?


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 14, 2009)

Nobody mentioned the Mighty Duchy yet?

Theres loads of campuses all over the county for both Exeter and Plymouth Uni.

CORNWALL baby yerrrrr!!


----------



## han (Jul 14, 2009)

I lived in Bournemouth for a year, doing a course at the Uni, and loved every minute of it. It really has the best of both worlds. Gorgeous countryside nearby, New Forest nearby, and the loveliest beaches in the country. Big gay scene as well and lots of arty stuff going on due to the art college and uni. Pretty cosmopolitan for Dorset. I'd definitely live there again.....


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 14, 2009)

I think this was mentioned before, but now is a really really bad time to be expecting to get a job at a university.  I work at UCLan in Preston and there is a moriatorium on all recruitment except for very specialised positions.  Friends that work at Lancaster tell me that loads of fixed term contracts are not being renewed, departments are merging etc.

The HE sector is in for a rough ride over the next few years I think...


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 14, 2009)

PursuedByBears said:


> I think this was mentioned before, but now is a really really bad time to be expecting to get a job at a university.  I work at UCLan in Preston and there is a moriatorium on all recruitment except for very specialised positions.  Friends that work at Lancaster tell me that loads of fixed term contracts are not being renewed, departments are merging etc.
> 
> The HE sector is in for a rough ride over the next few years I think...



Is this the case for administrative roles aswell, do you know? Or just teaching and managerial positions? 
There seems to be quite a few vacancies on the university job site i've been looking at


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 14, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Is this the case for administrative roles aswell, do you know? Or just teaching and managerial positions?
> There seems to be quite a few vacancies on the university job site i've been looking at



Yes, admin positions are affected as much as teaching.  Lots of admin staff in the faculties have just had to apply for their own jobs.  My department can't recruit general admin staff to replace people who've left until at least 2010-11.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 14, 2009)

PursuedByBears said:


> Yes, admin positions are affected as much as teaching.  Lots of admin staff in the faculties have just had to apply for their own jobs.  My department can't recruit general admin staff to replace people who've left until at least 2010-11.



 oh, well that's pants. 
so do you think alot of the jobs advertised on this site i'm looking at are posts that internal people already are working in and are just having to apply for again..?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 14, 2009)

Very likely, yes.


----------



## se5 (Jul 14, 2009)

Giles said:


> Canterbury.
> 
> Unis:
> 
> ...



I'd second that - great city, close to London, close to lots of Kent countryside/seaside, close to France too


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 14, 2009)

how frustrating. I mean, the amount of time it takes to complete an application form these days - it's a HUGE amount of work. I kind of feel reluctant to even bother applying if there's a high chance these jobs aren't even up for grabs anyway. 

So if uni jobs are hard to find atm, can anyone advise me on where i should be looking - if there is actually any sector or area where i'd have more chance finding a job that actually exists....

I have substantial (i.e. nearly 10 years) experience working in admin in unis and adult education colleges, but presumably my skills are pretty much transferable for any workplace.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 16, 2009)

feyr said:


> damm this thread and all its swansea love i now really really want an ice cream from joes



And a rissole from Dick Bartons


----------



## electric.avenue (Jul 19, 2009)

How about York Uni? Campus outside of town, not far from countryside.

Also, both Leeds and Bradford are close to the Yorkshire Dales.

Sheffield is close to the Peak District.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

han said:


> I lived in Bournemouth for a year, doing a course at the Uni, and loved every minute of it. It really has the best of both worlds. Gorgeous countryside nearby, New Forest nearby, and the loveliest beaches in the country. Big gay scene as well and lots of arty stuff going on due to the art college and uni. Pretty cosmopolitan for Dorset. I'd definitely live there again.....



It does sound good.  I'd always written it off as just being for OAPs...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I did!
> 
> I used to go to her club in the city centre , can't remember what it was called, may have been called Martha's Vineyard?



Marthas was the very same one..... and across the road there was central park and ritzys


----------



## Funky_monks (Jul 20, 2009)

I went to Aberystwyth, then Bangor. 

Either of those fit the bill. Id move back to Aber in a heartbeat if I could get a job there. It's one of those places that you either fall hopelessly in love with or hate. 

Aber Hiraeth 

You could try Stirling if you wanna go to Scotland.


----------



## voodoobass (Jul 21, 2009)

Exeter's pleasant but I find lacks any real soul in terms of good nightlife or any of the more bohemian sides of being a university city...


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 23, 2009)

Plymouth ( it's a city though).


----------



## rover07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Birmingham has lots of coutryside round it. No sea but Edgbaston resevoir is nice


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jul 23, 2009)

weepiper said:


> St Andrews?



Very good suggestion.  Cute little uni town, decent pubs, decent beach, excellent access to the countryside.

Oh, and if you want a fairly easy uni to enter, with a good chance of befriending posh people who can help out with your career later, it's a clever strategic move as well.  I laughed at one of my mates for going there, right up to the point he took full advantage of new found chums at connections to waltz into a very nice job.  Smart bastard.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 24, 2009)

I went to Bournemouth...was OK...

If I do a Masters though...it'll be Falmouth


----------



## Ungrateful (Jul 24, 2009)

Can I big up the University of Glasgow and UWS shared campus in Dumfries. Beautiful rural campus set in the stunning, and frequently overlooked countryside of Dumfries and Galloway and only a few miles from becahes at Brow Well and Carsethorn/Sotherness/Rockcliffe.


----------

